# How hot is it??



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

In your neighborhood?

Any riding for you this weekend?

Whatcha doing to cool off?

francois


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

I went riding yesterday. I was suprised to see several dozen cyclists on Portola Road at 9am. Maybe there was some organized ride going on. Today is supposed to reach 105F.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

Did a trail ride yesterday in Los Gatos for 2 hours. Today, rode up OLH then went to Kings then came back. Pretty toasty, even up on Skyline. Any breeze I felt, was like something out of a hair dryer.
A couple of teammates went to La Honda then was going climb up West Alpine.


----------



## greensabbath (Jul 23, 2006)

johnny99 said:


> I went riding yesterday. I was suprised to see several dozen cyclists on Portola Road at 9am. Maybe there was some organized ride going on. Today is supposed to reach 105F.


I was on Portola around 2-3pm yesterday (sat Jul 22) for the Bay in a Day double century (I died soon after) and it was easily above 110 degrees plus the heat radiating off the road


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

Holy smokes...not sure I'd want to do a double on a day like today. Were there a lot of DNFs that you know of?


----------



## greensabbath (Jul 23, 2006)

PseuZQ said:


> Holy smokes...not sure I'd want to do a double on a day like today. Were there a lot of DNFs that you know of?


Yeah, 20 out of 50 were DNF by the time i left and there was still 70 miles to go, albeit in slightly cooler weather (103 in the shade)


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

104 on my porch in Willow Glen. I did not set foot outside; no riding for me, I'm susceptible to heat exhaustion. Stayed in with the air conditioner.

someone please blow out the sun?


----------



## greensabbath (Jul 23, 2006)

i just checked accuweather and its supposed to be getting cooler at least in my area, (east bay) which is good since i can't wake up early enough to get a good ride in while avoiding heat stroke


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

Early morning road ride on Saturday in/around Los Altos before the heat really cranked up. I damn near melted while doing some volunteer work at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds in SJ. Even in the shade I was sweating bullets all day long.

Sunday was much better with a mountain bike ride in Santa Cruz. Thank goodness we can escape most of the heat by heading for the coastline.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

These are the hottest days I've seen in the south bay in 25 years. Yesterday it was 108 degrees in Saratoga/Cupertino. Today, 106. I have never seen it this hot.

Yesterday, I escaped the south bay by taking the family to Half Moon Bay. We played at the tidepools where the high for the day was 69 degrees. We tried to get a hotel room but everything was booked solid.

So had to go back home... sniff, sniff. It was 100 degrees at 7pm, 92 inside my house.

So my house setup has one portable A/C in the master bedroom. It sucks but it's our best friend right now. One A/C, three fans and we had DVDs, Games, food and stayed in the room all day. 

We drove around mid-day with the A/C full blast. It's cool to see Los Gatos like a ghost town where it was too hot to walk around.

Swimming at 7pm and it's all good.

francois


----------



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

111 around danville, only saw 4 others toward mt diablo and normally it is busy.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*113 today*

113 today in Granite Bay outside of Sacramento. Went to stinson beach yesterday and cooled off with temp in the upper 80 to low 90s. Rode today at 8:00am in temps of 95-102. Got up to 113 agian. I'm glad i"m not the only having a hard time riding... Suppsed to be 108 on Monday, I'm gonna wait till about 6:00pm to go on a ride tommorow.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

francois said:


> In your neighborhood?
> 
> Any riding for you this weekend?
> 
> ...


Saturday - Grabbed some biking friends, drove to Santa Cruz, and took kayaks out into the Bay.

Sunday - jumped on bikes, rode across the GG Bridge and up to Stinson Beach. Decent temps there (though the traffic sucked - it was backed up with stop and go cars going in to Stinson beach for a mile or two before town - passed some on the shoulder, and other in the other lane). Fried a bit riding up to Pantoll Station, but got ice cream in Mill Valley to make up for it.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

francois said:


> In your neighborhood?
> 
> Any riding for you this weekend?
> 
> ...


Somewhere around 105 in Santa Rosa this weekend. Spent Saturday aft at the matinees.

Sunday.. left for the coast at 7:30. Great riding out to Ft Ross, then south on Hwy 1 to Dillon Beach. Lovely temps in the 60s along the coast. Lotta cars tho.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

Saturday we rode up and over 84 to Pescadero then up and over Tunitas Creek on the way back.
I've found that I do NOT handle those kinds of temps that well.
Someone's bike computer showed 110 as we got back in to woodside.

Can't believe anyone finished the bay in a day double on a day like that.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

i road on saturday at the livermore hills road race, 115 F... with no trees... on sunday i went to the albany crit to watch my team, weather was great... at 8 in the morning. then road the waterfront on my fixed gear... later that day i went riding again on the waterfront,, it was in the 90's at my house in the oakland hills, and it was in the high 70's on the waterfront.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

I left the house Saturday morning in Woodland just after the TdF stage finished at 9am, 86 out, rode from shade patch to shade patch, and finished 90 minutes later with the temp at 93. It was horrible this weekend, even by central valley standards. And we had a rolling blackout yesterday afternoon for 2 hours with no AC in 110 heat.

The week before I rode the Seattle to Portland double with a temperature range from 59 to 79...that was heavenly.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

francois said:


> In your neighborhood?
> 
> Any riding for you this weekend?
> 
> ...



Sat morning I rode up Mt Hamilton. It was 86 when we started and 104 by the time we got back down. I ran out of water a mile before the top, thankful I was close. Doused myself in the faucet and drank 2 bottles of water before heading back down. The rest of the weekend my wife and I hid in the house with the A/C blaring.

Sean


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

I left for a ride in St. Helena right after the Time Trial (8:30ish?) it was 85 degrees.
I climbed up to Angwin and ran out of water by 9:30 (two large bottles and two small bottles in my jersey.) I headed back down the hill (50+mph down Deer Park Road... woohoo!) When I got back to may parents place at 10:15 it had just creeped past 100degrees.
Had to go to my sister's wedding in Fairfeild later. It reached 118 according to the wedding planner.... then the air conditioner stopped working. :mad5: :mad5: :mad5:


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

I roasted my arse on the BID double century as well. Some of the smarter guys were filling tube socks up with ice and draping them around their neck. My water bottles were hotter than a pot of coffee. By highway 92 the DNF's were piling up as the road temp hit well over 115F in patches. At least it cooled off by Daly city -relatively. The rest stop thermo was reading 103 in the shade! 

But it was a fun and well supported ride. Can't wait till next year.


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

dlbcx said:


> Today, rode up OLH then went to Kings then came back. Pretty toasty, even up on Skyline. Any breeze I felt, was like something out of a hair dryer.
> A couple of teammates went to La Honda then was going climb up West Alpine.


Funny, I woke up an hour late for the ride and left Los Altos at 10:00, ended going up OLH, then south on Skyline to Page Mill, ran out of water, and decided to go down Page Mill to the fountain, filled bottles with cool water, and the water was hot by the time I got to the bottom of Page Mill.


----------



## the seamus (Apr 12, 2004)

I rode 4hrs Saturday, from Los Gatos over Old Summet Road to Santa Cruz/Soquel. First 2 hrs and down into SC it was nice, but on the way back through Scotts Valley and up Mountain Charlie, it got evil hot. It was 110+ all over in the mountains, and in isolated, exposed little spots where there was no wind, it was hotter than I've ever experienced. Insane.

I drank a lot but still suffered and felt close to heat exhaustion. On the way back down into Los Gatos, the air was so warm on the descent that it almost burned...not refreshing at all. A ride I won't soon forget!


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Was riding around/near Portola Valley on Saturday afternoon and it was so hot the water in my water bottle was almost to the point of burning. Also my shifters where a little too warm. My wife didn't do so good so we had to turn back early before completing the planned route. We had to stop a few times at cafes to get some cold liquid as the stuff in the water bottles was undrinkable.

Sunday we did some mountain biking in the morning but it was really no better. The upstairs in our apartment is not air conditioned so its unbelievably hot. I took our matress down stairs so we could sleep where the air conditioner is. I hope we don't get those rolling black outs we got in 2000.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

Woofer said:


> Funny, I woke up an hour late for the ride and left Los Altos at 10:00, ended going up OLH, then south on Skyline to Page Mill, ran out of water, and decided to go down Page Mill to the fountain, filled bottles with cool water, and the water was hot by the time I got to the bottom of Page Mill.


Not many people showed on Sunday...just six of us. Mike and Matt went and did West Alpine, whereas the rest went down to 84. I decided to do some extra miles so that's why I continued onto King's.
Mike Rowe must love hot weather, though...he told me that he didn't get out until 2:30 on Saturday then put in a couple of hours. Now, that's harsh!!


----------

